# Eclipse findet main-methode nicht



## wolfgang63 (17. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muß voraus schicken das ich erst seit einigen Wochen auf Eclipse gewechselt bin. (-> eclipse newbe) ???:L

Ich habe mittels des SVN-Plugins ein Projekt von SourceForge herunter geladen.
Die Javadateien sind alle auf meinem Rechner. Ich kann die Startklasse mit der mainmethode im Editor öffnen,
aber wenn ich den grünen "run" Button drücke kommt der Fehler "Launch ERROR"  Editor does not contain a main Type.
Wenn ich versuch eine Run configuration zu erstellen, findet er zwar das Projekt aber nicht die Javadateien und somit auch keine mainmethode. Ich muß noch dazu sagen das die Struktur des Projekts nicht so aussieht wie ein Standardverzeichniss. Es gibt hier Unterverzeichnisse mit branches, tag und trunc. In letzterem sind dann die Javaquellcodedateien. 
Frage: Wo muss ich noch was eintragen das der Editor oder Compiler die Quelldateien findet?


----------



## turtle (18. Jan 2014)

> branches, tag und trunc


Du hast alles von SVN ausgecheckt. War wahrscheinlich nicht (komplett) notwendig...

Also sind die aktuellsten Dateien im trunk-Zweig. Diese Dateien sind aber NICHT im Build-Path des Projektes als src-Zweig eingetragen.

Das musst du nachholen unter Rechtsklick auf Projekt/Build Path/Configure Build Path...


----------



## wolfgang63 (18. Jan 2014)

Ok, das wars.   Danke


----------

